# Edge route narrow stock?



## pbui3057 (Apr 28, 2008)

I built a bookcase that I would like to put a 1/8" roundover top and bottom of each of the shelves and up the walls. Problem is, the material is only 1/2" thick so the router wants to fall off the edge. How can I make sure that the router stays at a perfect 90 deg angle to the shelves? Would an edge guide help? What about where the shelf meets the wall? The whole thing is already put together so routing individual shelves is out of the question. I want to have the whole thing routed with just a slight edge taken off of it. Thanks!

Paul


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

What about using a spacer in between the router and the pieces your working on?


----------



## pbui3057 (Apr 28, 2008)

I was thinking about that but what happens on inside corners. I am just afraid the router will rock on me and I won't get a nice routed edge.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess you won`t make that mistake again!! You need to clamp a 1x3 to the shelf and sides. If you don`t have room for the router...you`ll have to sand by hand. Rick


----------



## pbui3057 (Apr 28, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a bosch palm router with the edge guide to do the shelves. Seems to be easier to control instead of the full size router. We'll see how it goes! 



pianoman said:


> I guess you won`t make that mistake again!! You need to clamp a 1x3 to the shelf and sides. If you don`t have room for the router...you`ll have to sand by hand. Rick


I would have loved to have routed all of the edges first but the roundover wouldn't match up in the corners and the wife is very particular about the details. She wanted all of the corners to follow the same route line. I guess I will learn something new this weekend. Hope this new router works!!

Paul


----------

